# Santa Barbara area rides



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

My wife and I will be spending next weekend at the San Ysidro Ranch in Montecito. We're bringing our road bikes and hoping to get some riding in. Any recommendations for rides in the area? We're probably looking at 25 - 40 mile rides hopefully ones that we can access directly from the resort. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are some ideas:

http://www.sbbike.org/region/rides/rides.html

http://www.mapmyride.com/search?txt...tSortBy=cs.view_count+desc&btnSearch=SEARCH+>


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

use keyword Goob on map my ride- great ride with where you are staying

there are also several group rides- 
Saturday in Goleta is the Echelon Ride at 8:30
Sunday Worlds downtown at 9Am (way to fast for me)
Sunday Echelon (goob loop) at 8:30

feel free to PM if any questions -


----------



## CJSB (Oct 15, 2008)

Bike from your hotel, jump on East Mtn, bike towards W. Mountain, and loop around. Amazing ride.


----------

